

Ask HN: What do you want out of a SMS gateway and API? - vlBeta

Hi, everyone!<p>We're thinking of putting together a new SMS API specifically catered to application developers and hackers. Our platform can handle two-way messaging, advanced routing, subscriptions and keywords, etc., but we've found that most of you don't really need all that additional "stuff". So we want to know what it is that you _do_ want out of an API.<p>Is the major determining factor the features of the API? Is it the price? Deliverability &#38; reliability? Simplicity?<p>Is it something in between our platform with SMPP binds &#60;http://privatelabelsms.com/api/&#62; and PennySMS with SMTP connectivity &#60;http://pennysms.com/docs&#62;?<p>We'll take your feedback into account as we move forward.
======
johns
1) don't use email like pennysms does (I'm guessing they mass email all the
email address a number could have at any carrier, there can only be one "hit")

2) give me my own dedicated number. i don't care if its 10 digits

3) price and simplicity are my two major decision factors, with price far and
away #1.

------
vlBeta
Links:

Our API <http://privatelabelsms.com/api/>

Penny SMS <http://pennysms.com/docs>

------
towndrunk
What's up with the setup fee's? Exactly what will you be setting up?

~~~
vlBeta
New accounts on our current platform take some setting up, including
administrative message copy (help, stop, etc), usually some custom work to
make sure we interface with the external application properly, some training
on MMA best practices, and more. This is something we would definitely like to
streamline, which is why we're asking for feedback.

